# Strat string trees or staggered tuners?



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

I've got a few parts together for a little strat project and stumbled upon some Gotoh tuning machines with staggered pole heights which eliminate the need for string trees (pretty sure Schaller and Sperzel also have some). I'm wondering if anyone has any experience in this area - any pros or cons?

Thanks!
Joe


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

My recently aquired Suhr S came with Gotoh Kluson vintage style with no trees / staggered poles. Seems to work great, the most stable tuning I've ever experienced in a Strat-like guitar. Though I'm sure the bridge / rest of the guitar also has something to do with stable tuning.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I have the Gotoh staggered tuners on my Strat, but I still use the string trees. Not enough angle over the nut without them, IMHO.


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

I think staggered tuners look better and do a better job.


----------



## Neill MacInnis (Feb 12, 2006)

as a trem user/abuser (currently using hipshot) i would mos def go with the staggered tuners. string trees kill a trems playability.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'll jump on any opportunity to ditch the string trees.

-dh


----------



## Gtrminator (Apr 3, 2007)

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=5610

I put them on the strat I built. No issues with them at all. They work great. I'd recommend using a graphtec nut as well. It's what i used anyway, and it goes right back to pitch every time you use the trem. Slippery nut=happy ears!

:rockon:


----------



## Pepper Dawg (Sep 20, 2006)

*String winds*

I have found that staggered tuners work fine especially if you wind the string aroung the pole as many times as you can. you can't get to many on the 4th, 5th, and 6th with Sperzels, but no matter what, they are much better than trees.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

Robboman said:


> My recently aquired Suhr S came with Gotoh Kluson vintage style with no trees / staggered poles. Seems to work great, the most stable tuning I've ever experienced in a Strat-like guitar. Though I'm sure the bridge / rest of the guitar also has something to do with stable tuning.


Wow. Is the headstock angled? If it's not I'm surprised the higher strings don't slip off the nut.


----------

